# briggs opposed twin head gaskets?



## dieselmad1234 (Feb 9, 2014)

anyone know a link where i could get genuine head gaskets for a briggs and stratton 16hp opposed twin. preferably from the uk as shipping is very expensive at the moment :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi dieselmad,

What is the model number of the engine??


----------



## dieselmad1234 (Feb 9, 2014)

not sure all i now is that its a 16hp twin cylinder opposed. i cant seem to find gasket for her anywhere :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I ran across this site awhile back while looking for something else> https://www.briggsbits.co.uk/


----------



## dieselmad1234 (Feb 9, 2014)

cheers for the reply. i dont think they keep them gaskets. anywhere else?:ermm:


----------

